

Happy New Year Hacker News, what are your plans for 2011? - jacquesm

I'm curious what you're planning on doing in the next year, my plans are to (1) get a reprap and make some stuff with it and (2) to move to a place that is a bit more in touch with humanity.<p>What are you going to do?
======
mindcrime
Finish techpreview2 of Neddick (<https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick>)

Finish techpreview1 of Quoddy (<https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy>)

Finish techpreview1 of Heceta (<https://github.com/fogbeam/Heceta>)

Get out of the office (well, my apartment) and get in front of some potential
customers and start soliciting feedback. Use Steve Blank's Customer
Development Methodology.

Spend some serious time researching the competition in this space; figure out
how my vision fits in with Microsoft Sharepoint... am I building a Sharepoint
complement or a Sharepoint killer (so to speak)?

Decide if there's going to be a SaaS model for this stuff, and - if there is -
what goes into it, and start exploring building out the SaaS version (probably
on Amazon's infrastructure, but we'll see.)

Depending on the results of some of the above goals: Maybe find a co-founder
to work with. If things go bloody smashingly well, maybe look for investment
dollars.

Eh, there are goals beyond that, but I don't want to project out to far,
because I've never been terribly good at predicting the future. "Close a
sale," for example, would be a nice goal. But I don't know if it's realistic
for 2011 or not.

------
famblycat
My #1 goal for 2011 is to put the house in order.

I'm a good programmer. You'll just have to take my word for it, as I have no
proof. I have no links to offer to which I can say "I did this".

That's the problem. I've spent the last 10 years toiling away as a random code
monkey. A well appreciated code monkey who can solve problems and learn new
things quickly, mind you. But not so outside the hours of 9-5.

A recent event has led to an epiphany where I've realized that I'm not working
to my (albeit perceived) potential and that I should stop wasting my evenings
and weekends and work toward something more fulfilling. I've spent the last 3
months working hard on ramping up on relevant technology and beginning work on
my first startup.

2011 will ideally see me release this thing to the world at large. Wish me
luck.

~~~
noodle
hey, sounds like me. good luck.

------
erreon
Keep learning to program.

Keep working on <http://www.willitfreezetonight.com>

Get rid of fatness on my body.

Find a way to mix my license in Real Estate with my love for programming.

Do some co-working at C4 Workspace in San Antonio.

Be more social.

Generate a decent income.

Do more things that scare me.

Learn to scuba dive.

~~~
catch23
maybe you can just use geo-ip by default, so you don't need to prompt the user
for anything. (maybe provide a link to the prompt if the location is wrong)

~~~
erreon
I may have to play with that. My initial thinking was to leave it blank so
that users could fill in the place they may be heading to. I tried to make it
as easy as possible to type too with autocomplete of US cities and states.
Also, the geolocation is pretty awesome on a smartphone. Is geo-ip very
reliable on phones?

 __Edit: I'm making the geo-location button add zipcode as well to get a more
accurate answer.

I love the feedback. Maybe I should add a feature suggestion box to the site
itself. Thank you.

------
cnu
I am going to build and release an app/project every month in 2011. Have
wasted enough time on HN and reading my RSS. Have read about lot of cool
things that I wanted to build stuff with.

<http://appamonth.blogial.com/>

------
zemanel
i'm gonna develop a facebook application that focuses on user engagement
through positive reinforcement, get rich and buy a Porsche. And quit smoking.

------
joeguilmette
\- lose some of the excess fat on my body

\- make more time in my life for the people i love

\- take up a physically exerting, mentally calming hobby

\- generate more income

\- constrain spending

\- position myself to leave the country for more than 50% of 2012

------
waterlesscloud
1\. Launch a social game project I've been working on a for a bit now.

2\. Produce another short film, this one based on a Hugo nominee short story.

3\. Climb Mt. Shasta.

I started on all of these in the last few months, 2011 is just when I'll
complete them!

------
Ryan_IRL
I lost my job a few weeks ago (company I was with went bankrupt). I'm planning
to transition to doing more python contract work while learning haskell and
more AI.

Wouldn't mind finding a start-up to work with if something interesting comes
up.

------
georges023
Have atleast 1 MVP out for every 3 months (for-profit or non-profit)

Get more social

Learn to get "wired in" <\- Social network ah!

Program more!

Learn other tricks (marketing is very high on that list)

And, most, importantly make sure to stay on track with my plans!

------
AdamGibbins
Work my ass off to finally get a startup (my startup - not someone else's)
fully off the ground.

------
ct
\- Learn Python and GAE and make a simple MVP one page website just to get
some web dev experience (since I'm mainly a desktop C#/WinForms/WPF dev at
work)

\- Learn more about fundamental analysis and incorporate that with the current
technical analysis style trading I currently do to get a better return in 2011
than 2010 (if it weren't for that speculative BP catching-a-falling-knife
trade I would've beat the S&P)

\- Learn more functional programming like F# (which might also help with
starting up on automated trading again)

------
maguay
My goals for 2011,originally posted in another thread -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2035432>:

\- Top 100k pageviews/month average on my tech blog

\- Write first book

\- Write first webapp or mobile app

\- Create something for sale (eBook, tutorials, etc.) for passive income

\- Graduate from college

\- Spend more time with family and away from the computer

\- Something exciting and unexpected ... that's what makes life special, after
all!

------
michaelty
Learn Node.js, learn RoR, learn CoffeeScript. Read the Dragon Book. Lurk moar.

------
BenSS
Release 2 more iOS games, pay more attention to myself.

------
follower
Are you specifically planning to get a RepRap or are you considering one of
the MakerBot line?

~~~
jacquesm
Which would you pick and why ?

I was thinking of starting out with a makerbot and then using that to build
something a bit more ambitious.

I've had a 3D milling machine/plasmacutter with an 10'x5' bed so I'm a bit
spoiled in the size department (cutting 3/8" steel from full size sheets to
assemble your prototypes with is a really nice capability to have) but I
currently can't house a machine that size, also plasma cutting is not safe
without a lot of precautions so that's why I've decided to approach this from
the other end of the spectrum.

~~~
follower
Yeah, my impression is that the MakerBot line is a much easier way to get
started, so that makes sense. What you are thinking of was essentially the
approach I was going to suggest. :)

------
thingie
I'd like to improve my language skills so I could much easily move somewhere
else.

~~~
jacquesm
Neat one :) Which language do you want to learn next?

~~~
thingie
German and Finnish. (I've already had some classes at high school and college
respectively, but that weren't even basics.)

~~~
jacquesm
Finnish eh? You pick your battles, that's a tough one, next to Hungarian
probably one of the toughest you could pick.

That's pretty brave, I hope you succeed in making significant headway with it.

------
sandipagr
1\. put on some weight 2\. meet lot of people 3\. launch my startup

------
TimothyFitz
Ship <http://canv.as>

------
naba
Work on a product with another dev at office and hope it takes me closer to
being self employed. Fill the gaps in my CS skills due to a lack of formal CS
background

------
stephenou
I am on my path to get better on the business aspect of an app, I've been
focusing too much on designing and developing on my previous projects. So for
my just-launched whiteboarding Chrome Web App, OhBoard (<http://ohboard.com>),
I am going to learn as much as I can about business by experimenting different
approaches.

------
barredo
Enjoy our new born and work

------
indrekj
Get a girl

~~~
jacquesm
Suggestion: stop thinking about it as 'getting a girl' start thinking about it
as 'find someone to share and do stuff with'.

------
sumitkumar
1) Run a marathon in under 3 hours 2) Earn some money 3) Start publishing my
projects/works online 4) Be better with my social interactions 5) Quit alcohol
6) Do more hiking and fun travelling 7) Help people around me to the best of
my capabilities

------
znt
Get myself to a more civilized country in which good programmers get what they
deserve.

------
rbreve
Keep working on my startup class.io, travel more and get married I hope :)

------
ptio
finish learning python, build a project and ship it!

------
acconrad
Launch my first app. Finally.

------
aslamnd
1\. Grow my company - FrontCube 2\. Getting married 3\. Launch our non-techie
start-up 4\. Launch our first Saas app 5\. Work more on products and fewer
clients’ project. 6\. Burn my fat 7\. Blog more often 8\. Produce More
Screencasts 9\. Buy a new house 10\. Release Speedy 2.0 supports Mac and Linux
distors.

My complete list of plans and the 2010 review can be found here
[http://aslamnajeebdeen.com/blog/it-was-a-good-year-the-
best-...](http://aslamnajeebdeen.com/blog/it-was-a-good-year-the-best-is-yet-
to-come)

